# Kate Moss Gold Dress - Rimmel Advert



## foxi_fitzi (14 Jul 2006)

Hi All,

This could be a long shot but I want to throw it out there anyway  

There has to be a style guru out there who can advise me where I can buy the dress Kate Moss wears in the Rimmel advert!!

A similiar one is for sale from ASOS.com but as you can see from the link provided, compares nothing like the one she's wearing in the pics.



I greatly appreciate all your help and thanks in advance everyone


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/forumdisplay.php?f=23Originally posted in Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions


----------



## damson (14 Jul 2006)

foxi_fitzi - The actual dress is by dsquared.
[broken link removed] do a knock-off as well, but it's worse than the ASOS.com one - not even gold.

ClubMan - Would it be possible for the subheading on the Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions forum to be changed to reflect better the type of questions that are acceptable in it, because at the moment it just says "_Please keep general discussions and opinions in Letting Off Steam"? _
The subheading on Shooting the Breeze - where you moved this thread - is_ "Jokes and chat but please try to keep it reasonable and inoffensive." _which to my eyes makes it look a less suitable forum than the one originally selected by the poster.

Even the posting guideline that you linked to just says: 





> If you want to moan, or attack the views of another contributor or crack an in-joke, please do so in the _The Depths_ forums [which contains the Shooting the Breeze forum to which the thread was moved].
> 
> The _Don't Askaboutmoney_ section contains well defined forums for other issues not necessarily related to finance [forums including the Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions one where the post was first made]. If you have a question that fits into one of these categories then please post in in the relevant forum.


 The original post looks like a miscellaneous non-financial question to me - not a general discussion, opinion, moan, attack, joke or chat. But a lot of threads do seem to get moved from MNFQs.

If there were more clarity on this it would save the moderators spending their valuable time moving threads to a new forum.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Jul 2006)

Fair point. I've copied the suggestion over to the suggestions forum and we can take a look at it.


----------

